# Glamping



## billski (Aug 23, 2009)

Glamping takes camping to the extreme


Gallery of Photos.  Alternate titles
Mine:

1. Spider!
2. Whadayamean the bed doesn't have a dust ruffle?
4. At first glance I thought she was bringing back the paper and Starbucks!
5. Daaaaaad! The remote don't work!
6. I miss Sponge Bob!
7. Should have brought the generator!
10. Honey, this shower is kinda low!
11. This family will not be overlooked by the search and rescue team!
12. It was really tough spending the weekend without the SubZero.

:dunce:

Yours?

The whole story


----------



## Johnskiismore (Sep 23, 2009)

Dosen't surprise me in the least!


----------



## Puck it (Sep 23, 2009)

My wife's idea of roughing it.

Going to a Holiday Inn.:???:


----------



## CTEagle (Apr 13, 2010)

There are those that simply just do not get 'it'


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 13, 2010)

Whatev guys... even at its highest level of glamor, camping out in a tent is anything but glamorous no matter how many convenience items are brought. 

When I was growing up, my family started out tenting, got a pop up trailer, went back to tenting, and eventually got a motor home. We brought the Nintendo. It was a good time. Made me miss the tent though, but I can understand folks wanting to be comfortable while enjoying the outdoors. There is nothing wrong with that. Different strokes for different folks.


----------

